# Which digital camera?



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

We're hoping to purchase a new digital camera in the near future. Can anyone recommend one?

I want one that is compact, doesn't have too much of a delay, so as not to miss those precious moments, and would also like one with video too. 

TIA, Jo xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This Link may be helpfull
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140828.msg2151927;topicseen#msg2151927

how much are you hoping to spend and do you have a camera already ? if so what make is it ?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've just bought a Samsung L201 (http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/506923/SAMSUNG-L201-PINK?cm_sp=FeatureEnd-_-Search_Result-_-position1) and so far so good, it's certainly MUCH better than my last HP one which had a terrible delay between pressing the button and taking the pic. Not for those who are very into photography, but if you are a happy snapper like me then it's great, plus it has a few fun 'extras' like playing the pics as a slide show with different modes and music, as well as being able to plug it into the TV.

Chux xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

It might not be any use to you as it's not the newest model but I have a digital camera & printer dock for sale on eBay, just incase you're interested....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220394191551
xxx

/links


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Jo

I love my Casio Exilim 12.1 - got v good reviews all over the place, and it's v good qualityl.

There is an irritating time delay, but don't know how that compares to other camerass, because this is my first digital camera.

VEC XX


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for your help so far  

Dizzi- Thanks for the link to the other thread.  I currently have a Casio N78. It's been a great camera but is 6+ years old and time for an upgrade. I don't want to spend more than about £150

Chux- I love the look of your camera (esp being pink!   ) and the price is great too...good to see the time delay is better. It's definitely one to consider for me- thanks 

Thanks Sue, but I was hoping to ge a new model! 

VEC- I really like the look of your model too- the only thing that puts me off is the time delay like you say- as that's one of the things I dislike about my camera at the moment. Will definitely read up on it though.

Jo xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Sugar,

I'm glad you posted this as I am on the hunt for a new camera too  

I've been to several shops now just trying to get ideas as there are so many out there. I am happy to spend £200-£300 as I want a really really good one that's great for facial close ups etc etc.

I'm still undecided on whether I want a compact digital or an SLR but a few things I have been told are to stick to the specialist camera brands - Cannon, Nikon etc etc but apparantly Panasonic and Sony are also pretty specialist with their cameras. I've also been told to disregard digital zoom, it's optical soom which is the important one and go for the highest possible.

I've been looking at the Panasonic Lumix TZ6 which is compact but has 10 MP and 12 x optical zoom which is brilliant. It costs about £200.

I just need to make a short list and go and play with them in a shop.

Will keep an eye on here though for recommendations  

S xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Canon Powershot G10. It's a bit pricey but worth every penny  x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Oooo thanks Lizzy....was hoping you'd pop in with an expert recommendation....am off to Google  

S xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm also on the look out for a new camera.  I gave my camera to DS to keep him occupied at  a wedding service last weekend   , and though it still works it doesn't sound like it should   .  I'm also totally infuriated with the delay i miss most good pictures as the LO's look away by the time it takes the picture   .

Will look at a lumix in town on Saturday then see if I can get it cheaper on line next week


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Canon Powershot looks fab but too pricey for me.

LizzyB (or anyone else who knows!)

any recommendations re the below:

Sanyo S1070
Samsung L200
Fuji F50
Panasonic Lumix LZ8

I need something simple, and compact (ish)

All on offer at my local shop so would be handy if any of these models / brands would be good! 

I've been told to get one with SD memory - is this the best

I.x.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a sony cybershot and very pleased. I had a Fuji before and it was nothing but trouble- I was living abroad and had to send it once to the USA for repair and once replaced in the UK as it was under guarantee.
L x


----------

